# Strange intermittent issue with climate control



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If you're on Zero can you even change the air flow settings?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> If you're on Zero can you even change the air flow settings?


Yes


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I had some of the same things happen maybe three or four times over the 50,000 miles I had my first Cruze. Usually just shutting down and restarting solved the problem. Because it occurred so infrequently and was easily fixed, I never bothered to worry about it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I had some of the same things happen maybe three or four times over the 50,000 miles I had my first Cruze. Usually just shutting down and restarting solved the problem. Because it occurred so infrequently and was easily fixed, I never bothered to worry about it.


More worried about the A/C dying, that is usually not a cheap fix.

Interesting to hear someone else had the same issue though, so I know I'm not going insane.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> More worried about the A/C dying, that is usually not a cheap fix.
> 
> Interesting to hear someone else had the same issue though, so I know I'm not going insane.


I think it's more of a computer issue. When mine did it, it was the same as yours where the temperature wouldn't change no matter what I did, but it was stuck on cold rather than hot (it was winter) the whole way to work. Also, at the same time I couldn't change the vents or anything. I drove it to work that way, called the dealer to schedule a checkup, but when I got in the car a little bit later, all was working fine so I called off the dealer check. It didn't happen again for several thousand miles, and when I realized it had happened again (vents were stuck on defog, couldn't get them to change), I just immediately shut down the car and restarted; problem solved.

I think it only happened three, maybe four times in 2.5 years and 50,000 miles. It hasn't happened at all on my diesel in 8 months and 12,000 miles.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My 2012 1LT if you have the fan on the lowest setting the climate control is turned off. Sure I can hit the AC button and the screen says AC on or what ever familiar message it usually says, but if you look the AC light is still off. Turning the fan onto any higher setting will turn on the system and the AC will work just fine. I make sure to leave the fan on at least 1 after noticing this.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> My 2012 1LT if you have the fan on the lowest setting the climate control is turned off. Sure I can hit the AC button and the screen says AC on or what ever familiar message it usually says, but if you look the AC light is still off. Turning the fan onto any higher setting will turn on the system and the AC will work just fine. I make sure to leave the fan on at least 1 after noticing this.


Is this a 11-12 4 speed fan thing? 6 speed setting A/C comes on all the time in all 6 speeds and if I select window defrost weather I want it or not.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the 4 speed fan, the lowest setting is off on my dial. Looking online at the newer 6 speed fan, its lowest setting is also off. The OP mentions turning the fan from 0 to 1 and it working, so I'm assuming since there is no 0 on the dial he is meaning the lowest setting(off). 

What happened to me is I went to use my AC and my radio display says "AC on" or whatever message it always says. However since my climate control is in the off position its not actually on at all. This can be verified as the AC button will not be lit. Turning the fan speed to 1-4 turns the system on, then I can turn on the AC with the button and it behave like normal.


EDIT: I must be slow as it took me awhile to see what was going on, as this happened to me a half dozen times. I kept pressing the AC button then turning the fan up. Since the AC button was pressed when system was off I was driving 2-5 minutes before realizing my AC button wasn't lit even though I know I pressed it & I was just getting blasted with hot air. I can duplicate this any time, turn the fan off and press the AC button, my radio will say the AC is on even though its not.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol! I'll have to experiment this in my 13 and in the 11 LS. Never had an issue where I had to turn it off then on. Had a 14 2LT and LS and a 13 LS. My ritual is fan on, face and floor setting, then drive all windows down to get rid of the hot air for a few blocks then all windows up unless it's allergy season. At times with a dirty windshield, I forget defrost uses ninja A/C and wonder why 1st gear from the stop light is weird all of a sudden. Defrost will not set off the light or show up a/c on the screen. This will also account random MPG drops. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

A/C Doesn't work with fan off on ours either, not unusual from past experiance with other vehicles ( On our 11' GMC if I push the fan button it appears to turn off HVAC completely )


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Lol! I'll have to experiment this in my 13 and in the 11 LS. Never had an issue where I had to turn it off then on.


I don't think that's the OP case, or what I was saying happens with mine. I believe the OP has the fan in the off (0) position based on his post. So if your like me and hit the AC button not knowing the fan was in the off position and then turn the fan up you will get nothing but hot air. 

The part that bugs me about it is the HVAC system still triggers the radio display "AC on" message, even though the HVAC is in the off position when its pressed, kinda seems like a programing bug to me. Now I make sure to never turn my HVAC off and just leave the fan on 1 so this can't happen.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> So the other day we load my Cruze up with 4 people and start heading to the county fair.
> 
> Turn on the A/C as it's about 90 degrees out and.... it doesn't work. The air isn't getting any colder.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

I understand how frustrating this may be, and I am willing to assist you with this if needed. Please send me over a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership, and I would be happy to look into this further for you. Feel free to provide any further updates if you plan on bringing in the vehicle into the dealership.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I believe the OP has the fan in the off (0) position based on his post. So if your like me and hit the AC button not knowing the fan was in the off position and then turn the fan up you will get nothing but hot air.
> 
> The part that bugs me about it is the HVAC system still triggers the radio display "AC on" message, even though the HVAC is in the off position when its pressed, kinda seems like a programing bug to me. Now I make sure to never turn my HVAC off and just leave the fan on 1 so this can't happen.


I'm not retarded, the fan was on, A/C light was on. Another poster said they have had the same issue. I think it's a computer glitch.

The part about not being able to change airflow direction was corrected once I cycled the fan on and off, two separate issues.


----------

